# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > ΕΓ/ΟΓ Ανοιχτού τύπου (Open type ferries) > Ελληνικά Αμφίπλωρα >  Κυριακή [Kyriaki]

## noulos

Δεν παίζεται η Κυριακή!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Φίλε noulos η κατασκευή της έγινε στο ναυπηγείο των αδελφών Κανέλλου. Έχουν γίνει υπέροχες κατασκευές σε αυτό το ναυπηγείο. Γιατί να διαφέρει το Κυριακή;

----------


## noulos

Λόγω μεγέθους το λέω!!! Φοβερή!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

φίλε Appia_1978 το αμφίπλωρο Κυριακή είναι κατασκευής 2000-2001. Είναι απο τα παλαιότερα και κατασκευάστηκε στο ναυπηγείο Κανέλλου.

----------


## ioannis darsinos

> φίλε Appia_1978 το αμφίπλωρο Κυριακή είναι κατασκευής 2000-2001. Είναι απο τα παλαιότερα και κατασκευάστηκε στο ναυπηγείο Κανέλλου.


το ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ είναι το πιο καινούργιο και κατασκευάστηκε το 2000,το Ελπίς είναι του 1987 και το Δημητράκης του 1981.

----------


## Appia_1978

Παιδιά, ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ εκ μέρους μου σε όλους σας  :Very Happy:

----------


## pantelis2009

Να δούμε το μικρό αμφίπλωρο Κυριακή, να ξεκινά απο Πόρο που ήταν αραγμένο για να πάρει δρομολόγιο στο Γαλατά. Το αμφίπλωρο Κυριακή κατασκευασμένο το 2000 στο Πέραμα (αν δεν κάνω λάθος στου Κανέλλου) είναι συμπαθέστατο και οι πλοιοκτήτες το κρατούν σε άψογη κατασταση. Χαρισμένο σε CAPETAN,Thanasis89, Tasos@@@, leo85, laz94, CORFU, JIMMARG75, Appia_1978, noulos, Dimitris T, Leo, Nissos Mykonos, Κάρολος, panagiotis78, BEN BRUCE, Γιάννης Τ, T.S.S. APOLLON, sylver23, DeepBlue, ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ, και τον Cpt.του Γιάννη Δαρσινό και το πλήρωμα του :Wink:  :Razz: .

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 106848

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 106849

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 106850

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 106851

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 106852

----------


## laz94

> Να δούμε το μικρό αμφίπλωρο Κυριακή, να ξεκινά απο Πόρο που ήταν αραγμένο για να πάρει δρομολόγιο στο Γαλατά. Το αμφίπλωρο Κυριακή κατασκευασμένο το 2000 στο Πέραμα (αν δεν κάνω λάθος στου Κανέλλου) είναι συμπαθέστατο και οι πλοιοκτήτες το κρατούν σε άψογη κατασταση. Χαρισμένο σε CAPETAN,Thanasis89, Tasos@@@, leo85, laz94, CORFU, JIMMARG75, Appia_1978, noulos, Dimitris T, Leo, Nissos Mykonos, Κάρολος, panagiotis78, BEN BRUCE, Γιάννης Τ, T.S.S. APOLLON, sylver23, DeepBlue, ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ, και τον Cpt.του Γιάννη Δαρσινό και το πλήρωμα του.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 106848
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 106849
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 106850
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 106851
> ...


Παντελή ευχαριστώ πολύ!
Οι φωτο είναι πολύ όμορφες όπως και το καραβάκι!

----------


## pantelis2009

Και η συνέχεια του ωραίου Κυριακή, με θέα τον Πόρο και το πέρασμα του. Χαρισμένες laz94, Nissos Mykonos και όσους προανέφερα :Wink:  :Very Happy: . 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 106922

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 106923

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 106924

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 106925

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 106926

----------


## pantelis2009

Το αμφίπλωρο Κυριακή την άλλη βδομάδα αφήνει τα δρομολόγια του και ανεβαίνει για τη διετία του, στο ναυπηγείο Χαλκίτη στο Πέραμα. Καλώς να μας έλθεις Cpt. Γιάννη με το πλήρωμα σου. :Wink: 
Ας το δούμε σε ένα δρομολόγιο του στις 07-09-2010.
Χαρισμένη σε όσους προαναφέρω και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. :Wink:  :Razz: 


ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ 22 07-09-2010.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε το αμφίπλωρο Κυριακή στις 23-03-2011, όταν είχε βγει στο ναυπηγείο Χαλκίτη στο Πέραμα, πλύθηκε, τρίφτηκε και στις 24/03 άρχισε το μινιάρισμα :Wink: .
Χαρισμένες σε   CAPETAN,Thanasis89, Tasos@@@, leo85, laz94, CORFU, JIMMARG75, Appia_1978, noulos, Dimitris T, Leo, Nissos Mykonos, Κάρολος, panagiotis78, BEN BRUCE, Γιάννης Τ, T.S.S. APOLLON, sylver23, DeepBlue, ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ, chiotis, karavofanatikos, IONIAN STAR, ithakos, και τον Cpt.του Γιάννη Δαρσινό και το πλήρωμα του :Razz: .


ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ 31 23-03-2011.jpgΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ 32.jpgΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ 33.jpgΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ 34 24-03-2011.jpg

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Ευχαριστουμε φιλε Παντελη !!!  :Wink:

----------


## pantelis2009

Είναι το πρώτο αμφίπλωρο που βγήκε και έπεσε φασκιωμένο με το γερανό του ναυπηγείου Χαλκίτη. Το βάρος του Κυριακή είναι 200 τόνοι. Δυστυχώς δεν μπορούσα να είμαι εκεί να το αποθανατίσω με το βίντεο. Οι φωτο αυτές είναι απο τον Καπετάνιο του και φίλο μου Γιάννη Δαρσινό, που τον ευχαριστώ.
Χαρισμένες σε όσους προαναφέρω και όλους τους αμφίπλωρους φίλους. :Very Happy: 


ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ 35 27-03-2011.jpgΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ 36.jpgΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ 37.jpgΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ 39.jpgΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ 40.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε μία εξωτερικη του Κυριακή, το ελικοπηδάλιο του και σηκωμένο απο το γερανό του ναυπηγείου Χαλκίτη την ώρα που πάει για μπανάκι. :Wink: 
Χαρισμένες σε όλους του φίλους που προαναφέρω.:roll:


ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ 42.jpgΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ 43.jpgΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ 45 28-03-2011.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε το μικρό ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ όταν στις 29-03-2011 είχε τελειώσει τη συντήρηση του στο ναυπηγείο Χαλκίτη. Όπου να ναι πρέπει να μας έλθει.

ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ 56.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το αμφίπλωρο Κυριακή απο σήμερα στο ναυπηγείο Χαλκίτη για το μπανάκι του. Καλή συνέχεια Cpt. Γιάννη ελπίζω να μπορέσω να έλθω να σε δώ.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε το αμφίπλωρο Κυριακή σε διάφορες πόζες του κατά τον δεξαμενισμό του στο ναυπηγείο Χαλκίτη. Την Τρίτη 21/05 τελειώσε και είναι πλέον στη βάση του. Καλή συνέχεια Cpt. Γιάννη.

ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ 61 18-05-2013.jpgΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ 64 21-05-2013.jpgΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ 65 21-05-2013.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

31.jpg

Το _ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ_ στον Πόρο σε _ρεπό_, το Σ/Κ 10 και 11 Αυγούστου.

32.jpg

Μιας και δεν είχα ξαναδεί το καραβάκι διά ζώσης, θα πρέπει να ομολογήσω ότι είναι πολύ πιό όμορφο και συμπαθητικό "από κοντά" παρά στις φωτογραφικές απεικονίσεις του.

33.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Αφού ούτε σε αυτό έχουμε τα στοιχεία του ..........ας τα αναφέρουμε.
ΑΜΦΙΠΛΩΡΟ ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ
Κατασκευάστηκε το 2000 στο ναυπηγείο Κανέλλου με ναυπηγό τον Κύριο Γρηγόρη Ψαρομμάτη. Πλοιοκτήτες είναι το ζεύγος Νικόλαος και Ελευθερία Δαρσινού.
Το Κυριακή με Ν.Π 7252 έχει μήκος 36,80 μέτρα, πλάτος 10,50 μέτρα και βύθισμα 1,70 μέτρα. Η χωρητικότητα του είναι 25 Ι.Χ και έχει πρωτόκολλο για: 55 επιβάτες το Χειμώνα και 175 το Θέρος.
Η πρόωση του γίνεται με 4 μηχανές CUMMINS Αγγλικής προελεύσεως typ. 4BT που αποδίδουν 130 ίππους εκάστη και έχει 2 ηλεκτρογεννήτριες  CUMMINS που αποδίδουν 60 KWA εκάστη. Μετά το Σαλαμινία και το Τελαμών, το Κυριακή είναι το 3ο αμφίπλωρο που κατασκευάστηκε στην Ελλάδα. Ξεκίνησε τα δρομολόγια του Γαλατά-Πόρο το 2001.
Όπως μου είπε ο γιός του πλοιοκτήτη και καπετάνιος του, δεν διαθέτει ΙΜΟ (Φίλε Γιώργο) :Sour: 
Ας δούμε και 2 φωτο από το μικρό...αλλά όμορφο σαλονάκι του. Για όλο το πλήρωμα και τους φίλους του πλοίου.

ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ 48.jpg ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ 49.jpg
Κάποια άλλη στιγμή θα δούμε και το μηχανοστάσιο.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Παντελή μην ξεχνάς τον αριθμό ΙΜΟ. Είναι ο  μοναδικός αριθμός για κάθε πλοίο, ο "αριθμός ταυτότητας του". Για το _ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ Δ_ είναι ο _ΙΜΟ 9618800_.





> Όπως μου είπε ο γιός του πλοιοκτήτη και καπετάνιος του, (το ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ) δεν διαθέτει ΙΜΟ (Φίλε Γιώργο)


Εννοείται Παντελή μου........ εννοείται, τον αριθμό ΙΜΟ τον αναφέρουμε όταν φέρει το πλοίο, άμα δεν φέρει πως να τον ......αναφέρουμε ??? Και βέβαια το _ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ_ δεν φέρει αριθμό ΙΜΟ, λόγω του μεγέθους του, ή της κατηγορίας στην οποία ανήκει. Και είναι το μοναδικό αμφίπλωρο που έχει κατασκευαστεί στην Ελλάδα και δεν φέρει ΙΜΟ.

Σε αντίθεση βέβαια με τις παντόφλες στις οποίες συγκαταλέγονται αρκετές που δεν φέρουν (ΑΓΙΟΣ ΣΠΥΡΙΔΩΝ της Αντίπαρου, ΓΕΩΡΓΙΑ Μ και ΝΗΣΟΣ ΥΔΡΑ της Ύδρας, ΔΗΜΗΤΡΑΚΗΣ και ΦΑΝΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ ΠΟΡΟΥ ΙΙ του Πόρου, ΙΑΣΩΝ-ΚΕΦΑΛΟΝΙΤΟΠΟΥΛΑ που βρίσκεται στου Φραντζή) και άλλες. Ή άλλες παντόφλες (πάρα πολλές) που δεν έφεραν ποτέ και απέκτησαν μόνο όταν μετά από 30 χρόνια καριέρας πουλήθηκαν στο εξωτερικό και ήταν αναγκαστικό πια να πάρουν, ή τέλος άλλες που πήραν μετά αρκετά χρόνια από την κατασκευή τους (να αναφέρω πολύ πρόχειρα ΕΛΑΦΟΝΗΣΟΣ, ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝ ΑΡΙΣΤΕΙΔΗΣ). Σταματάω εδώ γιατί θα βγούμε εντελώς offtopic.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το .....αμφιπλωράκι βρίσκεται (περιέργως, λόγω εποχής) τραβηγμένο έξω στο ναυπηγείο Χαλκίτη του Περάματος.

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως τα λες είναι φίλε Γιώργο. Το Κυριακή ήταν να κάνει τη διετία του το Μάιο, αλλά πήρε παράταση και ήλθε τώρα για τη συντήρηση του στο ναυπηγείο Χαλκίτη.....όπως σωστά αναφέρεις. Να δούμε αν μπορέσω τη Δευτέρα να πάω για να το επισκεφτώ, ο Cpt. Γιάννης θα με περιμένει.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας το δούμε φωτογραφημένο πριν 2 ώρες στο ναυπηγείο Χαλκίτη που έχει αρχίσει η συντήρηση του. Καλή συνέχεια στον Cpt. Γιάννη και το πλήρωμα του.

ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ 67 08-07-2015.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Κυριακή τελείωσε με τη συντήρηση του στο ναυπηγείο Χαλκίτη και πριν περίπου μία ώρα έφτασε στη βάση του στο Γαλατά.
Εδώ φωτογραφημένο εχθές στη βόλτα που έκανα για να δω τον Cpt. Γιάννη.

ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ 72 13-07-2015.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Στο Κυριακή επάνω είχαν ανέβει όσοι βούτηξαν για να πιάσουν το Σταυρό στον Γαλατά. 

ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ-75-06-01-2017.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Κυριακή έφτασε στο ναυπηγείο Χαλκίτη και βγήκε για την συντήρηση του. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## pantelis2009

Να και η απόδειξη για τα λεγόμενα μου.

ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ-76-23-05-2017.jpg

----------


## npapad

> Αφού ούτε σε αυτό έχουμε τα στοιχεία του ..........ας τα αναφέρουμε.
> ΑΜΦΙΠΛΩΡΟ ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ
> Κατασκευάστηκε το 2000 στο ναυπηγείο Κανέλλου με ναυπηγό τον Κύριο Γρηγόρη Ψαρομμάτη. Πλοιοκτήτες είναι το ζεύγος Νικόλαος και Ελευθερία Δαρσινού.
> Το Κυριακή με Ν.Π 7252 έχει μήκος 36,80 μέτρα, πλάτος 10,50 μέτρα και βύθισμα 1,70 μέτρα. Η χωρητικότητα του είναι 25 Ι.Χ και έχει πρωτόκολλο για: 55 επιβάτες το Χειμώνα και 175 το Θέρος.
> Η πρόωση του γίνεται με 4 μηχανές CUMMINS Αγγλικής προελεύσεως typ. 4BT που αποδίδουν 130 ίππους εκάστη και έχει 2 ηλεκτρογεννήτριες  CUMMINS που αποδίδουν 60 KWA εκάστη. Μετά το Σαλαμινία και το Τελαμών, το Κυριακή είναι το 3ο αμφίπλωρο που κατασκευάστηκε στην Ελλάδα. Ξεκίνησε τα δρομολόγια του Γαλατά-Πόρο το 2001.
> Όπως μου είπε ο γιός του πλοιοκτήτη και καπετάνιος του, δεν διαθέτει ΙΜΟ (Φίλε Γιώργο)
> Ας δούμε και 2 φωτο από το μικρό...αλλά όμορφο σαλονάκι του. Για όλο το πλήρωμα και τους φίλους του πλοίου.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 158452 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 158453
> Κάποια άλλη στιγμή θα δούμε και το μηχανοστάσιο.





> Εννοείται Παντελή μου........ εννοείται, τον αριθμό ΙΜΟ τον αναφέρουμε όταν φέρει το πλοίο, άμα δεν φέρει πως να τον ......αναφέρουμε ??? Και βέβαια το _ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ_ δεν φέρει αριθμό ΙΜΟ, λόγω του μεγέθους του, ή της κατηγορίας στην οποία ανήκει. Και είναι το μοναδικό αμφίπλωρο που έχει κατασκευαστεί στην Ελλάδα και δεν φέρει ΙΜΟ.
> 
> Σε αντίθεση βέβαια με τις παντόφλες στις οποίες συγκαταλέγονται αρκετές που δεν φέρουν (ΑΓΙΟΣ ΣΠΥΡΙΔΩΝ της Αντίπαρου, ΓΕΩΡΓΙΑ Μ και ΝΗΣΟΣ ΥΔΡΑ της Ύδρας, ΔΗΜΗΤΡΑΚΗΣ και ΦΑΝΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ ΠΟΡΟΥ ΙΙ του Πόρου, ΙΑΣΩΝ-ΚΕΦΑΛΟΝΙΤΟΠΟΥΛΑ που βρίσκεται στου Φραντζή) και άλλες. Ή άλλες παντόφλες (πάρα πολλές) που δεν έφεραν ποτέ και απέκτησαν μόνο όταν μετά από 30 χρόνια καριέρας πουλήθηκαν στο εξωτερικό και ήταν αναγκαστικό πια να πάρουν, ή τέλος άλλες που πήραν μετά αρκετά χρόνια από την κατασκευή τους (να αναφέρω πολύ πρόχειρα ΕΛΑΦΟΝΗΣΟΣ, ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝ ΑΡΙΣΤΕΙΔΗΣ). Σταματάω εδώ γιατί θα βγούμε εντελώς offtopic.


H equasis "ξύπνησε" και εμφάνισε τον αριθμό ΙΜΟ του ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ που δεν τον ξέραμε ως τώρα. Έχει ΙΜΟ 8773158. Και μια μικρή διόρθωση. Υπήρχε και άλλο αμφίπλωρο που δεν είχε ΙΜΟ (από όσο ξέρουμε !), το ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟΣ ΙΙ που πουλήθηκε στην Τυνησία.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Νεκτάριε ευχαριστούμε για τον αριθμό ΙΜΟ του _ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ_. Είναι όμως βέβαιο ότι "το equasis τώρα ξύπνησε" ή μήπως το πλοίο απέκτησε αριθμό ΙΜΟ πρόσφατα ??? Και ρωτάω αφενός διότι εκτός από το equasis δεν αναφερόταν ΙΜΟ για το πλοίο και σε καμία άλλη βάση δεδομένων (και συνεχίζει να μην αναφέρεται), αφετέρου διότι ο Παντελής είχε γράψει πιο πάνω (τον Αύγουστο του _2014_) ότι το πλοίο δεν έφερε αριθμό ΙΜΟ και μάλιστα πληροφορημένος από εγκυρότατη πηγή (πιο έγκυρη δεν γίνεται !!!).




> Όπως μου είπε ο γιός του πλοιοκτήτη και καπετάνιος του, δεν διαθέτει ΙΜΟ (Φίλε Γιώργο)


Όσον αφορά τώρα το γιατί το είχα χαρακτηρίσει ως "μοναδικό ελληνικό αμφίπλωρο" η _απάντηση μου στο θέμα_ του _ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟΣ ΙΙ_.

Σημ. Ευελπιστούμε και σε..... άλλες ανακαλύψεις αγνώστων στοιχείων πλοίων ανοικτού τύπου (καταλαβαίνεις τι υπονοώ !!!) .

----------


## npapad

> Νεκτάριε ευχαριστούμε για τον αριθμό ΙΜΟ του _ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ_. Είναι όμως βέβαιο ότι "το equasis τώρα ξύπνησε" ή μήπως το πλοίο απέκτησε αριθμό ΙΜΟ πρόσφατα ??? Και ρωτάω αφενός διότι εκτός από το equasis δεν αναφερόταν ΙΜΟ για το πλοίο και σε καμία άλλη βάση δεδομένων (και συνεχίζει να μην αναφέρεται), αφετέρου διότι ο Παντελής είχε γράψει πιο πάνω (τον Αύγουστο του _2014_) ότι το πλοίο δεν έφερε αριθμό ΙΜΟ και μάλιστα πληροφορημένος από εγκυρότατη πηγή (πιο έγκυρη δεν γίνεται !!!).
> 
> 
> 
> Όσον αφορά τώρα το γιατί το είχα χαρακτηρίσει ως "μοναδικό ελληνικό αμφίπλωρο" η _απάντηση μου στο θέμα_ του _ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟΣ ΙΙ_.
> 
> Σημ. Ευελπιστούμε και σε..... άλλες ανακαλύψεις αγνώστων στοιχείων πλοίων ανοικτού τύπου (καταλαβαίνεις τι υπονοώ !!!) .


Από ότι βλέπω η equasis άρχισε να αναφέρει το ΙΜΟ το 2016. Αν το 2014 δεν είχε ΙΜΟ, ενδεχομένως να έχεις δίκιο στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση και να το έχει πάρει τελευταία. Μια επικοινωνία με τους πλοιοκτήτες ίσως μας το ξεκαθαρίσει !
Όσο για την υποσημείωση.... λίγη υπομονή !!! Ψάχνω !

----------


## pantelis2009

Σύμφωνα με τις πληροφορίες που μου ήρθαν (και είναι σίγουρες 100%) το Κυριακή πήρε το ΙΜΟ του τον Οκτώβρη του 2016. Ελπίζω να σας ικανοποίησα . :Razz:

----------


## npapad

> Σύμφωνα με τις πληροφορίες που μου ήρθαν (και είναι σίγουρες 100%) το Κυριακή πήρε το ΙΜΟ του τον Οκτώβρη του 2016. Ελπίζω να σας ικανοποίησα .


Εύγε φίλε Παντελή ! Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ για την πληροφορία !

----------


## pantelis2009

To μικρό αμφίπλωρο της γραμμής Γαλατά - Πόρου* ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ* βγήκε σήμερα στο ναυπηγείο Χαλκίτη για την συντήρηση του. Κατασκευάστηκε το 2000 στο ναυπηγείο Κανέλου στο Πέραμα έχει Ν.Π 7252 έχει μήκος 36,80 μέτρα και πλάτος 10,50 μέτρα. Εδώ σε σημερινές του φωτογραφίες μόλις έχει τακαριστεί. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ-78-06-05-2019.jpg ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ-79-06-05-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το *ΕΓ/ΟΓ Κυριακή* τελείωσε με την συντήρηση του στο ναυπηγείο Χαλκίτη στο Πέραμα και επέστρεψε στον Γαλατά. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ-80-11-05-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

*Δωρεάν θα μεταφέρονται στον Πόρο τα οχήματα της Πυροσβεστικής από την Κοινοπραξία της Ρ. Δαρσινού*﻿05/08/2019 | Επικαιρότητα, Δημοτικά Νέα | 0 Σχόλια
Με Απόφαση του, ο Αρχηγός του Πυροσβεστικού Σώματος έκανε δεκτή την προσφορά δωρεάν διαπόρθμευσης των πυροσβεστικών οχημάτων και του εν υπηρεσία προσωπικού του Πυροσβεστικού Σώματος, στην προθμειακή γραμμή Πόρου – Γαλατά, για την κάλυψη των αναγκών της Π.Υ. ΝΑΥΠΛΙΟΥ που προσφέρονται από την κοινοπραξία των εταιρειών «Τροιζηνιακή Ν.Ε.» και «Δέλτα Τροιζηνιακή Ν.Ε.» της κ. Ρίτσας Δαρσινού.Αξίζουν συγχαρητήρια στην κ. Δαρσινού που εμπράκτως ενισχύει με ενέργειες σαν κι αυτήν το κοινωνικό προφίλ της εταιρίας της.
ΠΗΓΗ

----------

